# Useful websites for work-related issues



## belboid (Dec 8, 2004)

Right been meaning to do this for a while, so I'll finally get round to it.

Below is a list of useful links to sites employment related sites.  From 'our' side obviously, if you want some info for bosses - go pay some bugger for it, that's capitalism for ya.  Links have been carefully selected on the basis that I find them useful, and on what are the questions I've seen crop up here most often.

Which union should I join? 

Complete llist of TUC affiliated unions

IWW - the only non-TUC union it's okay to join Acceptable, but probably pointless, to be  honest.

Worksmart wide variety of TU info, law, holidays, health & safety etc

Labour Net - more UK version of the below 

LabourStart - where Trades Unionists start there day on the net! 

Overpayment of Wages (can't find one easy site to answer this at the mo - but all the info you need is here I think)

Rights your are entitled to from Day 1 of employment 

Calendar of additional rights for employee's 

Union Reps (available to all TU members) - discussion boards and other info, links etc.

Health & Safety Executive to find out what you can legally walk out over without a strike ballot!

ACAS, the bloody liberals 

National Association of CAB's - if you're dumb enough not to be a union member) 

Employment Regulationss - from the DTI 

Commission for Racial Equality 

Equal Opportunities Commission 

Disability Rights Commission 

Croners - bosses HR site, useful to know things from their side sometimes

Thompsons Solicitors K's largest specialist trade union and personal injury firm

I may add a few more in here as we go along.  If you know of owt else please add them in (unless they're links to the 'industrial reports' of certain left-wing papers, they're better covered by LabourNet already thank you  )

(n ta for the sticky FM)


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 8, 2004)

Thinking of moving?

Academic jobs
jobs at jobserve
Computer jobs with computer weekly


----------



## laptop (Jul 20, 2005)

For the freelances among you, having trouble with late payments:

www.londonfreelance.org/interest.html


----------



## J77 (Aug 3, 2005)

Student Loans Company 

UCAS - including a search for funding facility 

UCAS for dummies - may be a bit late for this year


----------



## dead dead good (Aug 3, 2005)

Personnel Today - site mainly for HR type people but has a decent section on employment law & a library of recent cases in that field.


----------



## mango5 (Sep 30, 2005)

*Charity Job sites*

Agencies
Charity and Fundraising Appointments 
adept recruitment  
Charity Action Recruitment 
Charityjob 
Charity Connections 
Charity Futures
Charity Recruitment
Eden Brown
Harris Hill
Odgers
The Kage Partnership 
PrimeTimers
ProspectUs
The Principle Partnership
Working for a charity
Jobs in Charities
Charity People
voluntarysectorjobs 

Papers / Magazines
Third Sector 
The Times public sector
Guardian Charities

Recruitment Fair Forum3


----------



## J77 (Oct 5, 2005)

http://www.i-resign.com/uk/home/


----------



## Derian (Dec 10, 2005)

Data Protection  and a quick link to individual rights 

Info on civil partnership The Civil Partnership Act 2004 came into effect 5 December 2005. The first ceremonies for same sex couples can take place from 21 December 2005.

Employer guide to gender reassignment The Gender Recognition Act 2004 came into effect 4 April 2005. The Act provides transsexuals with the means to obtain legal protection of their acquired gender. The Sex Discrimination Act 1975 has been amended to increase protection for employees for less favourable treatment should they intend to, are, or have undergone gender reassignment.  

Age discrimination - summary of the final consultation New legislation on age discrimination will come into effect 1 October 2006. This is the final summary consultation document and is useful as an overview of the proposed legislation. Consultation closed on 17 October and any necessary revisions to the  draft regulations will be completed prior to going before Parliament for approval in the new year.

Disability Discrimination Act 2005 includes:
extension of 'progressive' conditions of HIV, MS and cancer within the scope of the legislation - came into effect 5 December 2005
removal of the 'clinically well recognised' requirement for those with mental illnesses, ensuring further protection - came into effect 5 December 2005
new positive duty on public bodies to promote equality of opportunity for disabled people  and extension of law to functions of public bodies (comes into effect 4 December 2006)
Factsheets about how the new disability legislation may affect you.


----------



## j.w. Gilmore (Dec 16, 2005)

*Work Related Issues*

This is website with information on how to deal with your job if it sucks, which most of them do, through the use of practical spirituality techniques to relieve stress.  The Practical Spirituality Journal is free and is updated every week.

REMOVED


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 16, 2005)

Stop spamming your website here. You get one warning, seeing as how you seem to make posts that aren't spam as well.


----------



## Cadmus (Jan 26, 2006)

*Europass - standard EU CV template*

When looking for jobs these days many people forget that the job market is much wider now and includes the whole of EU. If that's your thing, here's a useful link.

Europass is the replacement of the European CV project which had the objective of creating a standard CV template for EU job applicants to increase worker mobility. 'The Europass CV enables you to make your skills and qualifications visible' by using an online or offline template which is a standard in the EU. You can also save your CV in XML and update it thru the website when necessary.

Europass CV can be accompanied with a Europass Language Passport.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 14, 2006)

www.learndirect-advice.co.uk for free advice on education, training, careers, courses etc. you can also phone them free on 0800 100 900


----------



## belboid (Feb 15, 2006)

New TUPE regs are out - nothing spectacular, but an important clarification over 'service provision changes' (i.e. first and subsequent generation contracting-out, and contracting-in) which are now definitely covered by TUPE, when there is an organised grouping of employees whose principal purpose is to carry out the contracted-out activities.

http://www.opsi.gov.uk/si/si2006/20060246.htm


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 26, 2006)

I am afraid that the Lesbian and Gay Employment Rights (LAGER) organisation closed down a while ago, through lack of funding. Can I suggest you delete it from your opening post?

I would also suggest that you add Thompsons Solicitors to the list. They are a firm of employment lawyers, based at Congress House, who only work for trade unions, and their website has links to lots of legal advice which is useful both to union reps but also to individuals.


----------



## Derian (Apr 27, 2006)

Overnight, ACAS published its guidance booklet on age discrimination. The Employment Equality (Age) Regulations 2006 are due to come into effect on 1 October this year.

You can download the booklet from the link below. Note that it's a 32 page PDF file.


ACAS guidance booklet 'Age and the Workplace'


----------



## Derian (Apr 27, 2006)

Below find the link for the draft age discrimination regulations:

The Employment Equality (Age) Regulations 2006


----------



## murphy54 (Apr 27, 2006)

this is a great list for certain..good job


----------



## belboid (Aug 2, 2006)

*draft smoking regs*

Fancy a cigarette? It'll cost you £50...

The draft Smoke-Free (General Provisions) Regulations have been published for consultation by the Department of Health. The consultation period expires on 9th October 2006.

In a nutshell...

* all work premises are to be 'smoke-free' if enclosed or "substantially enclosed" - defined as meaning premises with a ceiling unless more than 50% of the 'wall' area is open to outside.

* all employers (or, more accuately, occupiers of the premises) must display a prominent 'No Smoking' sign. The sign must be of at least A5 size and contain the 'No Smoking' logo, together with the words "No Smoking. It is against the law to smoke in these premises except in a designated room."

* company cars are deemed to be entirely non-smoking if they might be used by more than one person, unless it is a convertible car and the roof is open

* there is an exemption for bedrooms in residential accommodation

* there is no exemption allowing employers to have designated 'smoking rooms'

* an employer who fails to display a prominent 'No Smoking' sign is subject to a fixed penalty of £200 (discounted to £150 if paid within 15 days). If unpaid (or the fixed penalty notice is challenged), a fine of up to £1,000 (and a criminal record) may be levied

* an employee (or visitor) who is caught smoking is subject to a fixed penalty of £50 (discounted to £30 if paid within 15 days). If unpaid (or the fixed penalty notice is challenged), a fine of up to £200 (and a criminal record) may be levied

* an employer who fails to take reasonable steps to prevent smoking (and displaying the 'No Smoking' sign is not enough) is liable to a fine of up to £2,500. There is no fixed penalty alternative.

Full consultation paper available here


----------



## poster342002 (Aug 23, 2006)

Website on bullying in the workplace:

http://www.bullyonline.org/


----------



## Spark (Dec 1, 2006)

http://www.pcaw.co.uk/

A useful site about whistleblowing - particularly if you are thinking of whistleblowing


----------



## clairefrilly (Jan 15, 2007)

can someone please suggest a good recruitment agency in brixton.I am fromCorkin Ireland and I ammoving over in April and would like to get started looking for a job .Thanks


----------



## clairefrilly (Jan 15, 2007)

can someone please suggest a good recruitment agency in brixton.I am fromCorkin Ireland and I ammoving over in April and would like to get started looking for a job .Thanks

ps my spacebar is on the brink


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 24, 2007)

http://inourhands.lsc.gov.uk/  - current TV campaign encouraging people to improve their skills. They will advise you on courses, careers, qualifications, funding etc. You can also ring them on 0800 011 30 30.

0800 66 0800 or *click here* to improve your basic skills, literacy , language or numeracy


----------



## Mortlake (Jan 9, 2008)

*employees web site*

I'm not allowed to post links to a certain site because nutters follow me around and say it is commercial spam and they are whiter-than-white trades union activists with no other point to make, but anyway I hope you find it.

It is a simple page of info about how to find DIY employment law if you union lets you down.

There is a section for signing-up to a proposed legal insurance scheme to back-up any trades union membership you have.

And there is a section on why trades unions do sometimes go funny when you need their help.

John


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 10, 2008)

http://www.thesalarycalculator.co.uk/hourly.php

Salary calculator, useful for those on hourly-rates to work out salary and take-home.


----------



## laptop (Jan 10, 2008)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> http://www.thesalarycalculator.co.uk/hourly.php
> 
> Salary calculator, useful for those on hourly-rates to work out salary and take-home.



see for comparison:

http://andrewbibby.com/reckoner.html

Ready reckoner - work back from a salary to the hourly rate that costs the client just as much. 

Includes all the costs that the client saves by engaging a freelance.

Results are eye-watering.


----------



## revosoc (Jul 11, 2008)

*Advice sites for claimants*

*Advice sites for claimants.* 

Despite a fair bit of searching I've not yet found an authoritative source of information for claimants that is written by claimants. There are some sites but most haven’t been updated for years.

About the best existing site is Nottingham Claimants Action at http://www.geocities.com/ncajsa/ (which was last modified in March 2008). But it isn’t very good - the organisation no longer meets and the site is mainly a list of links, a lot  now dead. 

There are some reasonable ‘official’ sites -

- The Child Poverty Action Group publishes various guides but they all appear to be just sold and at commercial (i.e. expensive) rates. They do have a useful list of links. http://www.cpag.org.uk/

- The CABx has a useful site at http://www.adviceguide.org.uk/index/life/benefits.htm

- There is a ‘welfare rights website for advice workers’ at www.rightsnet.org.uk 

- And an organisation called the Advice Services Alliance (a network of advice centres) has some good, but limited advice at http://www.advicenow.org.uk/adviceno...with-benefits/

There is also the Disability Alliance website http://www.disabilityalliance.org/benefits.htm which has a list of concise material on welfare benefits, tax credits, and related issues. And youreable http://www.youreable.com/forums/forum.jspa?forumID=1 can be a good source of peer support.

The above six are all useful but are too 'straight'. They're written from a neutral, not a claimants’, point of view.

There’s also a commercial organisation called www.benefitsandwork.co.uk which does get some links from claimant websites but it costs £19 per annum to access their stuff.


----------



## clint999 (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm not allowed to post links to a certain site because nutters follow me around and say it is commercial spam and they are whiter-than-white trades union activists with no other point to make, but anyway I hope you find it.

It is a simple page of info about how to find DIY employment law if you union lets you down.

There is a section for signing-up to a proposed legal insurance scheme to back-up any trades union membership you have.

And there is a section on why trades unions do sometimes go funny when you need their help.

John


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 16, 2008)

clint999 said:


> I'm not allowed to post links to a certain site because nutters follow me around and say it is commercial spam and they are whiter-than-white trades union activists with no other point to make, but anyway I hope you find it.
> 
> It is a simple page of info about how to find DIY employment law if you union lets you down.
> 
> ...



Not you again!

Good grief. Give it up, will you?


----------



## narcodollars (Nov 23, 2008)

Here's a good one, right in your own backyard: _http://london.craigslist.co.uk/_


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 6, 2008)

narcodollars said:


> Here's a good one, right in your own backyard: _http://london.craigslist.co.uk/_


 
Could you tell me something about the craigslist meatware spambot affiliate scheme? What's the business model, and is it really worth it?


----------



## josef1878 (Dec 3, 2009)

*a long list here - apologies for duplications*

Apprenticeships & Training 

www.apprenticeship.monster.co.uk www.apprenticeships.org.uk 
www.alliancelearning.com www.redgoldfish.co.uk/apprentice-jobs 
www.totaljobs.com/jobseeking/apprentice www.careerjet.co.uk/apprentice-jobs 
www.apprentices.co.uk 
www.pioneertraining.co.uk
www.simplyhired.com 
www.thetrainingco.co.uk 


Careers Advice 

www.careers-partnership-uk.com 
www.careers-gateway.co.uk
www.learndirect.co.uk 
www.lifelonglearning.co.uk 
www.career-online.co.uk 
www.betterchoices.co.uk 

Catering / Pub Management / Hospitality 



www.HospitalityHub.com 
www.myhospitality.co.uk 
www.caterer.com 
www.allaboutpubs.com
www.springboarduk.org.uk www.caterersearch.com/jobs 
www.mycateringjobs.com/sector/Pub-work.htm www.jobs.bighospitality.co.uk 
www.leisurejobs.com
www.jobs1.co.uk/directory/recruitment_leisure.html 
www.cateringjobs1.co.uk 
www.cateringforrecruitment.co.uk 

Construction 

www.justconstruction.net www.totaljobs.com/Construction 
www.Careerstructure.com www.constructionjobsearch.co.uk 
www.bConstructive.co.uk 
www.contractjournal.com
www.justconstruction.net www.theconstructionjob.com 
www.cnplus.co.uk
www.careersinconstruction.com 
www.constructor.co.uk 
www.construction4professionals.co.uk 
www.go4constructionjobs.com 
www.click4construction.co.uk 
www.humres.co.uk 
www.careerstructure.com/Trainee www.industryrecruit.co.uk/Construction 
www.ricsrecruit.com 



General Jobs Websites 

www.jobcentreplus.gov.uk 
www.fish4jobs.co.uk 
www.totaljobs.com 
www.monster.co.uk 
www.jobs.stv.tv.co.uk 
www.topjobs.co.uk
www.jobsite.co.uk www.jobs.guardian.co.uk 
www.allthebananas.com 
www.jobrapido.co.uk 
www.cv-library.co.uk www.ukmysteryshopperjobs.co.uk 
www.employersjobs.com 
www.hiring.monster.co.uk 
www.jobcrawler.co.uk 
www.lgcplus.com 
www.milkround.com www.get.hobsons.co.uk 
www.worktrain.gov.uk 
www.jobsunlimited.co.uk 
www.prospects.csu.amn.ac.uk 
www.jobsearch.co.uk 
www.jobhunter.co.uk 
www.jobshark.co.uk 
www.taps.com 
www.telegraph.co.uk 
www.topjobs.net 
www.thejobsmine.co.uk
www.jobworld.co.uk www.jobsgopublic.co.uk 
www.bradleycvs.co.uk 
www.myjobsearch.com 
www.gumtree.com 
www.workweb.co.uk 


Local Government Careers 

www.lgcplus.com 
www.nhscareers.nhs.uk 
www.jobcentreplus.gov.uk www.metpolicecareers.co.uk 



Health 

www.jobs.stv.tv/healthcare.co.uk www.healthcarejobs.co.uk 
www.healthcarejobsuk.com 
www.jobsinhealth.co.uk 
www.jobs.nhs.co.uk www.mentalhealthjobs.co.uk 
www.e-health-insider.com www.healthcarejobs.net 
www.nhscareers.nhs.uk www.yourcareeratbupa.com 



I.T Jobs 

www.datascope.co.uk www.interactiveselection.com 
www.jobserve.com 
www.cwjobs.co.uk 
www.jobs.stv.tv.co.uk 
www.jobsite.co.uk/it 
www.theitjobboard.co.uk 
www.career-in-IT.co.uk 
www.technojobs.co.uk www.computingcareers.co.uk 
www.computerweekly.com 
www.itjobspost.com 

Media 

www.mediaweekjobs.co.uk 
www.creativepool.co.uk 
www.mediauk.com www.artsculturemediajobs.com 
www.digitalmediajobs.com www.secsinthecity.co.uk 
www.uk.filmcrewpro.com 
www.jobs.nma.co.uk 
www.simplynewmediajobs.co.uk 
www.grapevinejobs.com 
www.jobs.bbc.co.uk 
www.media-contacts.co.uk 



Retail 

www.Retailmoves.com www.retailchoice.co.uk 
www.inretail.co.uk 
www.retailcareers.co.uk 
www.jobsinretail.co.uk 
www.retailoptions.co.uk 
www.tailsmanretail.co.uk 
www.retail-week.com 
www.retailhumanresources.com www.theretailbulletin.com/jobs 
www.openwebshopper.com/d/search/Sales_Job 
www.discoverretail.co.uk 

Retail Management, Area Managers 

www.jobs.thegrocer.co.uk www.retailchoice.com/management 
www.theemrgroup.com 



Social Work 

www.cwdcouncil.org.uk www.communitycare.co.uk/jobs 
www.jobsinsocialwork.co.uk 
www.greatsocialcare.co.uk 
www.socialworker.com www.socialworkandcarejobs.com 
www.indeed.co.uk/Communitycare-Jobs-jobs 
www.papool.co.uk 

Teaching 



www.teachernet.gov.uk 
www.tda.gov.uk/recruit 
www.academicsltd.co.uk 
www.education-jobs.co.uk 
www.teachernetwork.co.uk www.jobsineducation.co.uk 
www.tes.co.uk 
www.greatcare.co.uk 
www.capitaresourcing.co.uk/education 



Travel & Tourism 

www.uk.flightcentre.jobs/careers www.traveljobsearch.com 
www.jobsintravelandtourism.com www.jobsite.co.uk/jobs/travelandtourism 
www.BestTravelJobs.co.uk www.travelindustryjobs.co.uk 
www.thetraveljob.com 
www.totaljobs.com/Travel 
www.workthing.com/browse/Travel-Tourism-jobs.html 



Voluntary Work 

www.barnardos.org.uk/Volunteer 
www.do-it.org.uk 
www.navca.org.uk 
www.samaritans.org/volunteer www.RedCross.org.uk/Volunteer 
www.thebcom.org/about-bcom/voluntary-work.html 




C.V Help 



www.tripod.com 
www.intellimatch.com 
www.amsl.co.uk/jobs/htm 
www.agcas.cus.man.ac.uk 
www.open.gov.uk/index.htm


----------



## josef1878 (Dec 3, 2009)

apologies for the messed up format too, its a cut and paste, amended list!


----------



## pootle (Oct 19, 2010)

Useful thread - need to sort out my CV which hasn't been updated in years and is fairly shit anyway...I *think* I heard Guardian Jobs has a pretty good CV tool - anyone confirm/used?


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 22, 2012)

I have got my pm set to people I 'follow' whatever the fuck that means, so I just followed ye if you still need to pm init


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 22, 2012)

Wrong fucking thread.


----------



## Jenny teengirl (Mar 4, 2014)

Which sites are specialized on "difficult employers"?


----------



## UnpaidBritain (Nov 30, 2016)

A step by step guide for those wanting to claim unpaid wages Guide to claiming unpaid wages


----------



## weltweit (Jun 12, 2017)

Being as I have just been job hunting I have a few links:

Find a job with Universal Jobmatch - GOV.UK
Universal Job Match, You don't have to be signed on to use it.
Can upload your CV to them.

www.indeed.co.uk
Lists jobs appearing elsewhere.
You can upload your CV to them also but they make it a little harder.

www.reed.co.uk
Can upload your CV, quite relevant jobs for me.

www.totaljobs.com
Upload your CV, some good jobs for me at least. 

www.cv-library.co.uk
Can upload your CV, up and coming, agencies like CV Library.

www.monster.co.uk
Can upload your CV, search was quite a bit less good than it used to be.

www.fish4.co.uk
Can upload your CV

www.JobSite.co.uk
Can upload your CV

www.jobserve.com
Can upload your CV

www.jobflurry.com

www.glassdoor.co.uk

www.pure-jobs.com

www.tiptopjob.com

Plus there were some local ones relevant to my job search.

My key tip is not to expect your application has gotten through to the employer or agency to which you had addressed it. I lost count of the times my application didn't get through. Always phone a day or two after sending it to ask if they have received it. Often the system will have broken down, they won't have received it and you will have to email it to them.


----------

